# Hit it and Come Up



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, so you hit you keyboard, and come up with a word made from those letters. Like this:

njsd,k,ki

kin

If you type a variety of words that absolutely cannot be made into a word, then hit it again. If that doesn't work then start over.

Have fun!


----------

